# outside corners again



## boilermaker27 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am using the metal corners and recently read that the beveled edges should not be under the outside corners as they are harder to finish. I have several outside corners and a couple of them have the beveled edge at the corner. Just wondering if I should run some mud and a piece of tape on these beveled edges to build them back up so there is not gap with a straight edge. I did run a straight edge up to the corner and can see where the corner bead is almost under the mud.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm confused, if there's a large gap just used quick set bag mixed compound to build it up. 
I've never used tape on an outside corner.
Regular drywall compound used to thick will crack when it dries.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Usually your corners are butt joints at a 90 degree angle. Using the tapered edges which must mean you hung the drywall vertically, will, yes, leave you with an area to fill with quickset joint compound. You definitely made your job of mudding more difficult. As Joe said, build it up. You may need two coats of quickset before using your regular joint compound. Corners can be a bi*** as you are about to find out.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Not only are your corners going to next to impossible to get straight and square this also means your joint is going to be right at the corner of the door. Thiis area is going to be very prone to cracks.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I ran into this a couple time and had no problems and if done right comes out even better. 
Bend the metal corner bead in with your hands a little before installing. Then use a drywall knife as a straight edge to make sure cornerbead edge will be covered good. When done right the taper fills in perfectly with compound and no need to fan out compound 8+inches past corner for straight wall.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I ran into this on some of my soffits. For the most part it is not an issue, but there are some spots on the drywall, high shoulders I believe they would be called, where the mud doesn't cover it completely because it humps out. This is more of an issue with the drywall quality than the tapered edge. If you run into this you can just slightly build up over those spots and remember not to sand too much when you go over them. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

And this kids is why it may not be a good Idea to hang sheetrock Vertically. butt edges to the corners tapered to each other one seam to do. having tapered edges in the corners one has to use hot mud to level it out sand pray you got it almost factory perfect to set the corner bead.


----------

